# Hotel California



## Nyne (Mar 10, 2006)

I've only been playing guitar for almost 2 years, and in that time I have unfortunately not been able to experiment with many effects at all other than distortion and the effects I add onto my recordings using Audacity.

So anyways, I was wondering what kind of effect(s) would be required to generally get the sound/tone of the solo in Hotel California (The Eagles). 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't have the song handy but as I recall it's really just a nicely overdriven tone so, any decent overdrive pedal or even the distortion on your amp properly set should get you close.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Joe Walsh's solo (the 2nd 8) has a phase shifter on it afaik. The distortion is most likely a 70's comp into a deluxe (MXR/Ross/Orange Squeezer or clones will get you there).....if you use pedals, try a compressor into an OD but don't push the gain too hard.

Andy


----------

